# Come!



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Just wondering... hubby and I have been working on the "come" command with our girl since she was 8 weeks old. She's now 7 months and is not very good about it at all... unless you have something worth coming for (food/toy). In the house, she'll just stand there looking at me... waiting to see if it'll be worth it to her. I feel like I'm just reinforcing her bad behaviour when I say "come" and she doesn't. I usually go over to her, and get her. But she should be coming to me. 

I know that she's of age right now where she's going to rebel. But one day I dream of walking off leash with her... which won't be able to happen unless she learns "come" unfailingly.

Soooo... any ideas for getting her to come?

Should I have her on leash "inside" as well as outside when I use the come command? We do "recall" work inside (as well as outside now that it's warmer), which works 100% of the time, since I have a click and treat ready.

Also, would anyone mind sharing your stories of when you were able to do "off leash" walking with your dog. How did you start?... what age? Did you go into a big open area where you knew no one else would be?

I'd really appreciate anyone's thoughts/ideas/personal experiences!!!
Sandra


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

After raising two unreliable dogs in the past I worked very hard with Oakly on his come command. Make sure you never use the come command unless you are sure the dog is going to come. Have another command like "here puppy puppy" to use when you can't enforce the command. Once you are sure the dog is running towards you and you are sure the pup will actually come to you use the come command. Always keep your pocket full of treats so you can reward a correct response. Oakly is a year and a half now and I still practice a dozen or so times on every outing.

The first time off leash is always a little scary. Pick a nice safe spot and fenced if possible. A fenced in ball field works well. I used a cemetery that wasn't fenced but quite large and away from traffic. If you change direction frequently it will help your dog pay attention to where you are going more and keep them from running to far afield. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Mary the lady I foster for is working with my sister and her pup on this very thing...

She had us put Darcy on a retractable leash and a slip collar (not a chain!!) and let him wonder around a bit and get distracted. Then say come. If he didn't come in a few seconds we jerked on the leash. when he got to us we praise praise praise. 

only say come once. If it didn't work you would jerk on the leash again and say come and pull the dog towards you... and when he got there praise praise praise... and just keep repeating... and have treats ...... her dog is about a yr old and is finally responding... and it tires him out working on obedience... good way to get a tired dog


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

When we got Sampson last year, he was totally untrained. We think he was about a year old. It was a lot of work, but I do have to say repitition is so important. With Sam I worked on leash out back at first, a 20' lead. Once he mastered "sit" I worked on the come command with small treat rewards. I did not give him a treat every time, I used praise most of the time. Maybe because he did not know when to expect a treat...he really responded well. We are rural and not a lot of traffic here at all. Out front I used the lead and continued giving him more and more freedom. No matter how far he got from me, he responded wonderfully. He no longer needs a lead out in our unfenced front. This did not happen overnight of course, it look a lot of time and patience. I think short sessions are the best. As you said since it is getting warmer I would work outside as long as it is fenced. She needs to have a few short sessions a day, and NO reward if she does not respond.

I hope that helps. I know with Sampson it just took time but he is wonderful now! Keep us posted!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Great advice already, the 'come' command is essential for my dogs as although we have some wonderful countryside near us this also means there are tractors and farm traffic around, so it is essential that my dogs will come back when called. The greatest tip I ever got was to let them off the lead as soon as you get them as puppies...I did this with Harry...at 11 weeks he would just follow me around like a little duckling...they WANT to be with you so it is best to take advantage of that...as Geddy is 7 months she is starting to push the boundries and everything may seem more exciting than you Im afraid...and it is GREAT that you have been working on this from a young age...some of it will of gone in im sure! To help the training I would get some AMAZING treats...very high value and take her out on a long line (you can get some 40ft ones for training I think) then start off with a place with minimal distractions and pratice practice practice! When she is reliable in a relatively boring place then gradually up the distractions like in a park at a busy time. As she will be on the long lead you can gently pull her slightly if she seems to be ignoring you (but with very good treats she is unlikely to) For the first time with no lead attached you could maybe go somewhere that IS enclosed for extra safety...then when you feel more comfortable then you can go for somewhere more open. Another great tool I use is a dog whistle...it is amazing how my dog responds to it. It is a very loud, clear, consistant sound that means TREAT...you will need to condition her to it by spending time in the house, whistling then treating her...she will pick it up very quickly...once she is looking for a treat when you whistle then you can take it outside, again just on the long lead to start off with and keep reinforcing it with high value treats...

Good luck


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I start off leash with baby baby pups as they naturally are inclined to follow. In the case of an older puppy or rescue, I follow my instinct. I start with very open, safe places- such as the middle of Ocala National Forest. In my case there are always older, trained dogs in my pack, and new comers tend to follow. If you only have one dog, I do believe it's a little trickier. The ability to read your dog is vital IMO. There are circumstances I unleash my dogs in town, and circumstances I keep them leashed in the middle of nowhere. It all depends on the feeling I have when I read the situation and the body language and behavior of my dog. 

For come I use positive methods- all praise, treats, and fun. I also teach a formal recall which to me really puts in their head what the word "COME" means. Any time I say come, I expect the dog to come all the way to me and sit front.

Never EVER call the dog to you to scold her- this seems like common sense, but it's an easy mistake to make!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thank you all sooo much... there is a wealth of info here! 

I did know never to scold a dog for coming... unfortunately b/c I saw it first hand with my brother and his dog.

But I'll have to remember NOT to use the come word unless I'm positive that she will!!!! Must remember!! lol!!

Oh and now that it's nicer out I plan to do lots of long lead training!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It sounds like you'll have it down in no time


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Never EVER call the dog to you to scold her- this seems like common sense, but it's an easy mistake to make!


Only to tack on - dont call your dog to "Come" if you are going to do something he finds objectionable - examples trim his nails, give him a pill or give him a bath....

Just go get him...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Excellent advice


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS except in SL's case with the bath  (HE LOVES bathes)


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> Only to tack on - dont call your dog to "Come" if you are going to do something he finds objectionable - examples trim his nails, give him a pill or give him a bath....
> 
> Just go get him...


Didn't consider that... but definitely great advice!!


----------



## LuxysMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

I've been very lucky with Luxy in that she has learned to come to me almost from day one when I call her. I always say in a very excited voice LUXY COME TO MOMMY and repeat it once or twice and she ALWAYS comes running. I've had so many people remark on how amazing that is with such a young puppy. I'm very proud of her


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Great job! Puppies are so brilliant at wanting to be with you all the time, and you should take advantage of it! (like you are doing!)


----------

